# Accessing raw files from 5diii and 1dx mii on mac snow leopard software choices



## applecider (Jul 28, 2016)

As the title says trying to get to see and hopefully manipulate raw files on a white MacBook that is some leopard limited. I'm on a trip and my main travel computer has failed so I'm trying to get some software that will allow me access to recent raw files. 
It will not load recent CR definition for aperture iPhoto and canon has no new dpp for this operating system.
On this back up of a back up computer that does not have Adobe apps on it.

So any software that anyone can suggest? Low cost would be nice .


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 28, 2016)

Adobe DNG converter. 

It is free, it is a standalone, it is small, it doesn't alter your original RAW file, it creates a new RAW file that most image editors can open.


----------



## applecider (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks pbd.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 29, 2016)

@PBD - great advice as usual, but there you go again, not being helpful...


----------



## rdalrt (Jul 30, 2016)

If you are just on a trip with a backup computer, could you not just install a trial of lightroom or something to use until you get home?


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 30, 2016)

Hi applecider. 
Try Fast Stone Viewer. 
It is free, small, light, will work straight from the raw files no converting (on import, it will export to JPEG) but I don't think it is as flexible as Adobe products, also I have no idea if it can batch convert, I use it as my default viewer for culling duds since Windows stopped natively supporting newer raw files. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## applecider (Jul 30, 2016)

Will try valvebounce. The Adobe converter does not support recent cameras and snow leopard on a white mac book is limited to Mac OS X 10.6.8 and 32 bitness. The most recent Adobe that will install is a version of raw converter 7. The up to date one is version 9.x. The older versions don't seem to be getting the new raw definition love. I've only got two more days here and less than half full cards so I guess I'll just have to wait, though it would be nice to see how the images work out so I could repeat any bad ones. 

One I particularly want is the Milky Way framed by Scargo tower on the top of cape cod, of course clear skies are a prerequisite.


----------



## Aglet (Jul 31, 2016)

*iridient Developer* might be helpful
demo available, cheap to buy, works pretty well

http://iridientdigital.com/


----------



## applecider (Jul 31, 2016)

Thank you all for your attempts at help.

The MacBook is a 32 bit core not a 64 bit machine and all the software suggested so far except irident which I haven't tried requires Mac OS 10.7 or better and the machine maxes out at 10.6.8. 

Fast stone sounds interesting but I don't have a Windows partition on this machine, so maybe when I get back. This quest was a good way to demonstrate the need for upgrades, of computing power.


----------



## applecider (Jul 31, 2016)

Alas iridient also requires 64 bitness and a core 2 duo or better.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi applecider. 
My apologies, I did not realise Fast Stone was Windows only, I should have checked before wasting your time. 

Cheers, Graham. 



applecider said:


> Thank you all for your attempts at help.
> 
> The MacBook is a 32 bit core not a 64 bit machine and all the software suggested so far except irident which I haven't tried requires Mac OS 10.7 or better and the machine maxes out at 10.6.8.
> 
> Fast stone sounds interesting but I don't have a Windows partition on this machine, so maybe when I get back. This quest was a good way to demonstrate the need for upgrades, of computing power.


----------



## Aglet (Aug 2, 2016)

applecider said:


> Alas iridient also requires 64 bitness and a core 2 duo or better.



Dang.
I run a few old 10.6.8 systems with Iridient on them but they're all i7s.
Now I also have to start using a more modern box so I an run the latest DXO Elite too... 8-\


----------



## Halfrack (Aug 2, 2016)

Current Photomechanic does 10.6.8
http://www.camerabits.com/downloads/


----------

